# Engl amps



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone here played some Engl amps?
I know the have some high gain monsters in their line up but I am more curious about the Richie Blackmore/Artist edition/Artist edition 50watts.

They seem really nice and since one of the guy in Power Trip is playing them without any pedal, they seem to deliver.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Had a Steve Morse I shouldn't have sold off, was a great amp but owned it during a time I was churning a lot of amps....and mostly my kids used it in their hard rock band, the band broke up, the amp gathered dust, went to fund something else.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They arent as known for the blackmore sig, i know that. Some people love their fireballs, powerballs and invaders. Someone in the gta sat on his FS for a long time. Not so common in north america, being a german company. 

I have no personal experience with any of them. One come up near you, or more of an info thing?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

More of an info thing. 
Never saw one in person and in the same day I saw a "show your gear" video with Power Trip and some showcase by Ola Englund with Engl amps.

I think the middle of the road gain ones soind really great (in videos anyway)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, the Steve Morse is 3 channels, from low to high gain....a very diverse and good sounding amp. Lots of extra 'mids' tweakability.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I've owned the following:

E320 Thunder 50 Reverb
E530 Tube Preamp
E570 Special Edition Preamp
E610 Savage 120
E625 Fireball
E645 Powerball 2 
E650 Ritchie Blackmore Signature
E656 Steve Morse Signature

My favorite was the Blackmore, second favorite was the Steve Morse
Most of their amps sound very processed, compressed and not very natural; kind of like a recorded tone (some people will like that)
Don't expect a big open tone or a very responsive amp... it's mostly built for high gain 
They have a reputation of being somewhat reliable, but if they break down, they're very hard to work on (boards are built like computers with very small components, double-sided boards, etc.) 

I do still own my E530 Preamp; apparently, it sounds pretty close to the Blackmore (I tend to agree) and has a similar gain lo/hi & clean/lead layout
It has an integrated 1 W solid state power amp which you can plug straight into a cab
That's what I play through most of the time, despite owning a few other tube amps


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Business said:


> I've owned the following:
> 
> E320 Thunder 50 Reverb
> E530 Tube Preamp
> ...


What all those great amps and many more I am not aware of, you should have a YouTube channel!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I toured with one. 

This live show in madrid was played with one of their 1x12” combos. No ch switching. Nov 2000


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fsets%2Fsam-bonee-live-at-the-honky-tonk-madrid-spain-nov-2000

I liked it. I like my hand built amps now better. It did the job. I didn’t have many options back then in Spain.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I did like my e530 and played it through a Ss power amp for a year or two but in the end I couldn't source a decent poweramp for the money so abandoned it. Good thing is I only paid like 300 for it and it eventually listed for 850 new.

Super versatile though and that 1.5 watts was pretty badass. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------

